# Is Adelman dunzo?



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

:dead:


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

Probably. :curse:


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Have you heard the Maloofs that last year and a half?! He's been done.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

but who would we replace him with?


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> but who would we replace him with?


hes not a bad coach, hes just kinda "overstayed" his visit i would call it... we need one of those young spirited coaches like avery johnson or scott skiles to get the team pumped up sometimes... but im still in the same boat as you, who do we replace him with??


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I have always been a big Adelman supporter, and one playoff series with a made-over team against arguably the best team in basketball on the road shouldn't change anything. Unforunetaly I can hear people calling for his head already. 

If let him go because of this series we are going to end up with a far inferior coach. The only one out there who would decent is SVG. They say Larry Brown could be on the move again, but he turns every game in which he coaches into a completly unwatchable nightmare. Actually, if they fire Adelman, we will probably end up with Elston Turner- he could be good, who knows, but he's unproven. 

This team is still only partway through being remade on the fly, at least give him a chance to coach the final product.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

adelman is great. yall need to quit complaining. this team is WAAAAY different than 2 years ago which was WAAAAAY different 2 years before that...

playoffs AND contenders every year...

shut up


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I think you guys need a jolt of energy shot into your team. You got some with Artest but I think a new coach would benefit you more. Especially, if its the right one.


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

^Out of general curiosity, who do you think would fit? I am sorta at a loss on this, since it's a strange team- with wings in the post and bigs at the elbow a lot of the time, and ok D, but no interior presence and poor reboudning.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Bump.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

It's true. They need a new coach.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:rofl:

oh my god. make a new face, damnit. man all of the yrs you have had to go through with that. lol.


----------



## Dark Praetor (Mar 20, 2004)

oh god, get a new facial.. please


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

Ha, that same old expression makes me nostalgic... Keep Adleman!!!


----------



## B-Real (Sep 30, 2005)

i think we just should change the coach if we can get some thing better. And Who should that be ?

8 years in a row making the playoffs with a roster that changed every season come on guys show some love.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^^^^^ :laugh:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

B-Real said:


> i think we just should change the coach if we can get some thing better. And Who should that be ?
> 
> 8 years in a row making the playoffs with a roster that changed every season come on guys show some love.


dude it's not like we want him gone. Coaches have a shelf life in the NBA, and Adelman just might be losing it.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

well, if the Kings can knock off the Spurs then you can forget about a new coach haha. Maloofs will pay him quite a bit to stay I would imagine.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

LOL you got that right. We really got a chance now in this series.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I still don't know if he should stay. It seems like he's kind of run his course here. What happens if they lose to San Antonio, then he should go?

I think if he can take this team to the NBA Finals (the talent is there to do so), then I think he deserves to keep his job.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

FINALS?! :jawdrop:

damn


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

if we make it to the finals we might as well win the whole damn thing in that case. i'll be happy if we get past the spurs though, of course, that would be helping out dallas and detroit. the thing i hate about eliminating the spurs is that we're pretty much handing detroit the championship. think about it, even if we make it to the finals we might be too banged up to win against the pistons.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Getting rid of Rick Adelman would be a very unwise thing to do. He is one of the best coaches in the league, and has been for some time now. You won't find a coach with his level of pedigree for many, many years to come if you send him packing now. I think the Maloofs will regret the decision if made. Plus, Geoff Petrie and Rick Adelman are practically joined at the hip. If Adelman leaves, then Petrie won't be too far behind. But who knows, maybe the dollar signs in Petrie's eyes have grown too large for him to see what is happening with Rick.

Let's hope that for Sacramento's sake, they keep Adelman on board. :biggrin:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Ailene Voisin: Resolve the coaching issue first 



> That chill in the Arco offices isn't caused by air conditioning alone. A year ago, remember, having become almost dismayed following their club's opening-round effort against the Seattle Sonics, the Maloofs went off in pursuit of Phil Jackson. As recently as two weeks ago, as the Kings backed into the playoffs and before their surprisingly resilient performance against the Spurs, Joe Maloof repeatedly hedged on the matter.
> 
> On Friday, however, the Kings' co-owner hinted at a future that could very well include the return of the veteran coach, who in recent comments to The Bee, expressed his own reservations about returning. And while group therapy would seem a prerequisite to any future Adelman-Maloof pairing, Petrie's influence remains of greatest significance. Petrie still calls the plays, and based on the team's improvement since acquiring Artest, he would more likely volunteer for a root canal than advocate a coaching change.


----------



## ThePrideOfClyde (Mar 28, 2006)

Martin McNeal -- Bee Sports Columnist said:


> It would make sense for the Maloofs to make their move with Kings coach Rick Adelman as soon as they can.
> 
> They've had nearly a year since being played by whoever led them to think there was a chance Phil Jackson was coming here. That pipe dream led them to chump themselves and embarrass a coach who had done nothing but work hard for them.
> 
> ...


..


----------

